# Mathews outback tuning issues



## alaskan_coondog (Oct 19, 2005)

I was able to get my outback to shoot perfect today with multiple types of arrows. However the rest is moved way too far in toward the riser. My vanes are almost making contact. I know its not a spine issue, so what would cause this?? Thanks


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I would check your idler wheel to see if it leaning. A quick check to see if it close to where it should be is to lay an arrow on the wheel, with the bow at rest. The left side as if your shooting the bow. At rest the arrow tip should intersect the string near your knocking point. This is a good starting point because at full draw the wheel should be straight up and down.

My suggestion would be to add a twist to your left hand cable yolk.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

Sounds to me that you may be over gripping the bow, If you had to move your sight to the left than you are turning you wrist out to the left when you grip the bow.

JMO

Bob


----------



## alaskan_coondog (Oct 19, 2005)

*thanks*

I'll look at the idler wheel. I know its not my grip. I shoot off of the riser on all my mathews and I had suspected this to be possible with my outback. Myself and 2 other good shooters shot the bow with the same results through paper. I usually do this with bows when Im having problems tuning them to see if its a form flaw. Thanks for the suggestion though, everything helps.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

You shoot off the riser? So you have no rest on this bow? How much nock high are you from 90 degrees?

I'm lost as to why you would shoot a high tech bow like a Mathews off the shelf?

Could you explain to me what advantage this would give you?

Do you shoot fingers or release?

I know it is a few questions but I have been tuning and working on bows for a bit (years) and have helped to design eight in two years and one that will turn the bow game upside down. But I am in the dark on this one.

Bob


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

He means he has taken the grip off and shoots without the grip. Hence, shooting off the riser.


----------



## Jerry/NJ (Jan 17, 2003)

Just covering the bases, how are you sure it is not spine related also?


----------



## alaskan_coondog (Oct 19, 2005)

*arrows*

I know its not arrow related because the rest has to be in this close regardless of the arrows I use. I used gold tips 30X, 5575,7595, carbon express 300x , cxl select 250, 350. The hole always stays the same. I had a drop zone on the bow, then put on a gkf tko target w/primos blade. It doesnt matter what rest is on the bow the center of the arrow is the same measurements. Today I twisted the the left bus cable, no change again. Its weird the bow shoots perfect bullet holes with multiple arrows, but the rest is close to the riser. I cant figure it out. My timing holes look almost perfect. And all major measurements are almost exactly what they should be by spec. HMMMMMM. I wouldnt bother messing with it, but it puts my sight really close to the riser. Scott


----------



## evworld (Dec 16, 2004)

I thought for sure that the twist in the yoke would help. My outback tunes at 11/16th from riser to center of arrow. Maybe try putting it there and shooting it at 11/16.


----------



## bsk72512 (Dec 12, 2005)

evworld,

Thank you for clearing that up, new forum for me and some lingo not used in other places I post on.

I did notice in the Bow Bio under the post that the bow has been custom strung. Could it be that the idler is offset and put back on the wrong way?
This was common on a lot of martin solo cam stuff.

Most of the mathews I have worked on did not. But I have only seen a few of the new ones.

Bob


----------

